# Eigene Texturen erstellen mit GIMP



## TobiBlenderHilfe (1. Dezember 2013)

*Hallo!*
erstelle mit dem Programm GIMP eigene mehrschichtige Texturen.
Anhand einiger Beispiele zeige ich wie man COLOR-MAPS, SPECULAR-MAPS und NORMAL-MAPS aus verschiedenen Fotos erstellt und in einem 3D Programm einsetzt.
Ich zeige ausserdem verschiedene Techniken die Texturen kachelbar (nahtlos) zu machen.


----------

